# Large Brandtii



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres some updated pics of my Brandtii this is my baby! I have never seen another one close to his size? He is over approx 10"


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice brandti


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

wow,why do u take it out from your original tank? 
This tank seems too small for him~~


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I put him in there when I was switching tanks to take a pic. he is in this now


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a good sized tank for my rhom...what are the dimensions and gallonage on that bad boy?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice fish but I think it a nice fish deserves a nice, decorated tank. Get that guy some substrate at least and some driftwood.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

All that fish needs is some goldfish ti play with man...
lol


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont like substrate, and I am going to sell that tank and get a bigger one. Its a 120 48x25x24


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice fish !!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous fish, whats his real home like?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

That is one good looking brandtii! I can tell he has some size to him, not to be a jerk but you should throw a tape on him next time you switch his tank just to be sure on that size. Sweet brandtii non the less.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Some more pics tried to measure as best I could without taking him out here ya go


----------



## Ragnarok (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice looking Brandtii


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice brandtii, he is easily pushing 11''


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Very nice brandtii, he is easily pushing 11''


According to what math?

The best pic I see puts it at 9" max...still a nice sized brandtii though. You can't take the top of the fish in those pictures and apply that to the ruler. You have to go by the bottom of the fish and even that is going to be a bit skewed due to the angle of the fish and shot.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

keep in mind the fish is also on a angle


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

huck said:


> keep in mind the fish is also on a angle


Please also keep in mind unless you take the fish out of water(not recommended either) and lay it on the ruler with a straight on pic-there will always be no more than "guesses" about the legth of your fish....









Personally I dont care what size the damn thing is-----As long as they are well cared for is all that matters to me...

Nice Brandtii


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

taking a measurment of a fish in water is never acc. just gives you an idea

I dont think he will get much bigger hes looked the same for years

He is the biggest I have seen so far though anyone else seen one bigger?? I think he might be the largest in captivity :rasp:


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

huck said:


> taking a measurment of a fish in water is never acc. just gives you an idea
> 
> I dont think he will get much bigger hes looked the same for years
> 
> He is the biggest I have seen so far though anyone else seen one bigger?? I think he might be the largest in captivity :rasp:


How big was he when you got him? I'm curious as to how long it would take to get mine that size...I think GG has a 9"er (brandtii GG...brandtii).


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

If my mem serves me correct, I think he was around 5" Ya, it was a slow process so slow I didnt really notice him grow lol about a year or so ago he was at 8. 9/16 on a ruler 
He has spent 90% of his time with me in that 120 main diet is tilapia and shrimp and he seems to like hikary gold pellets for some reason
for years I fed him my homemade food (tilapia shrimp hik gold, hik stapl,brine srimp, blood worm) all ground up, frozen and cut into blocks. I havnt done that for a while though (lazy)


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, bare tanks are awesome for keeping params in check, expecially nitrates.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i got a same sized one... wonderfull fish mate...one of my favourite P








Tommy


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Post some pics


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

I love your Brandti Man AHHHHH I wish i had one man

My favorite P by far, and you sir have the best looking one I have seen


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice brandtii! Mine is around 8"! They are very rare above the 8"! Thats what there saying on www.Opefe.com


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

My guy was a big one too before I gave him away. I fed him mostly Hikari pellets because he didn't really care for anything else.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

he looks great!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Reguardless of whether he is 9" or 11" that is a one beautiful specimen you have there. You ever decide to sell him just name your price. Ive been trying to get a large brandti from george and pedro for years with no avail.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

u can see pics here (a bit fatter) http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...amp;hl=brandtii

and here (right after i bought, very skinny) http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...amp;hl=brandtii

Now he's defenitly fatter and he appears bigger. He's 9" and u can see a video here, too (if u click on the video, u can see it in high quality, right on youtube under the showing window)


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

my brandti, is almost 9"... 8 3/4 i would say but look if i measure him like u do. MAGIC!!







he's even not so close to the glass and not in a perfect position. he would appear one or 2cm longer...but HE'S NOT THAT BIG!!! THAT'S A FAKE TRICK








Tommy


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ba20 said:


> Reguardless of whether he is 9" or 11" that is a one beautiful specimen you have there. You ever decide to sell him just name your price. Ive been trying to get a large brandti from george and pedro for years with no avail.


Where were you 8 months ago?







I had a hell of a time trying to find someone to take mine, and I was giving him away for free.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok....I think we have already established that Huck has some issues with exaguragion. It is statement like this:


huck said:


> Heres some updated pics of my Brandtii this is my baby! I have never seen another one close to his size? He is over approx 10"


that pretty much speak for itself. Tommy posted pics of his fish that is a large brandtii. I posted pics of my brandtii lying next to a ruler, and in that same thread Outie posted pictures of his brandtii that is also 9". I would put the brandtii in this thread around the 7.5" mark. Nice fish...but I dont think it is close to 10".


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i do not understand why people try to make competitions regarding who has the biggest one... we should just appreciate how beautifull and rare this species is...







just wanted to show that is not a correct way of mesure, cause it's a trick







Anyway, it's a wonderfull and huge brandtii as well, but i would also say 8" mark








I've never mesure mine, and i will never do that cause the only correct way, it's to take him out of the tank...thing which i would never do except when he will die








Tommy


----------

